# Turning Smock Group Buy Feb 2007 - Closed



## ericw95 (Feb 9, 2007)

I found the supplier of a turning smock made of breathable nylon with black mesh under the arms for improved ventilation. The front has a full length zipper for added convenience. Never lose those small items in the chips again! Keep them out of the way but at your fingertips in the two open hip pockets in the rear. The breast pocket with flap incorporates a pencil/pen hole. IAP logo on solid tan. Sizes S, M, L, XL, and XXL $35.  Larger sizes available for an additional cost.  

Your name can be added for $5 to any smock.

Price includes US shipping. Shipping outside the US will be an additional $5.

Any remaining money collected will be donated back to IAP.

*If interested, please email me your size and mailing address.*</u>

NOTE: All Smocks are designed large to fit over existing clothing. For example if you order a "Large" sized smock, it is actually "XL" in size so it will fit you comfortably. (same one offered by AAW)

The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and 2xl is 50-52.

Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5

NOTE: Smock will be *TAN not blue* as pictured.






Thanks
Eric

Update 2/18 6:00 pm CT
The following list shows confirmed orders:
JimGo - paid
jscola - paid
Ericw95 - paid
Jim15 - paid
jcollazo - include name - paid
pete00 - include name - paid
NavyDiver - include name - paid
Blind_Squirrel - paid
alamocdc - include name - paid
Poppy - paid
aussie_chick - paid
darbytee - paid
Leap - include name on one - paid
bobskio2003 - paid
Tubby - include name - paid
edman2 - include name - paid
blodal - include name - paid
its_virgil - include name - paid
Geo in Winnipeg - include name - paid
Oklahoman - include name - paid
NCWoodworker - include name - paid
TexasJohn - include name - paid
Czarcastic - include name - paid
jjenk02 - include name - paid
American_and_Proud - include name - paid
gmcnut
mdwine - Paid

I anticipate closing the group buy Sunday Feb 25th at 5:00 pm CT.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Eric,
As discussed, yes please!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 9, 2007)

Are these pretty light? I have the light one from csusa but it gets pretty hot in the summer time. I like the breathable pits. Does this have a neck closure of any type? Hate when the chips get in there.
How long is this open?


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 10, 2007)

They appear to be pretty light.  There is not the high neck like the CSUSA one but it does zip up right to your neck. I plan to keep this open for 1-2 weeks depending on interest.


----------



## darbytee (Feb 10, 2007)

Good idea Eric. I've got the long sleeve one from Lee Valley but it's definitely too hot to wear in the summer.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Feb 10, 2007)

Eric,
  Any idea how long you are going to keep this offer open?  Bob I.


----------



## bnoles (Feb 10, 2007)

Eric,

Could you please provide the neck size range for large and extra large smock size?

I woud be interested in this buy, but I have a fat neck for my body size [V]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 10, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm interested, sent email.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 10, 2007)

bobskio - buy will stay open about 2 weeks.

blind squirrel - please email size 

bnoles - i am looking into this but don't expect a response from the supplier until early next week.

Tonight I will post confirmation of orders received.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 10, 2007)

smock time ...email sent....thanks


----------



## Poppy (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm interested....E-M sent....thanks


----------



## darbytee (Feb 11, 2007)

Email sent Eric.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 11, 2007)

Add me to the list, PM sent


----------



## Tubby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark me down for one also.  Will PM you with details.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 11, 2007)

My CSUSA smock is a 44, what would be the equivilant here?


----------



## mjnicholson (Feb 11, 2007)

Eric,
Is this open to Canadians as well?  If so, how much would it be in total?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Grizzlyss (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Mark, I already emailed him the same question and his reply was that it would be an additional $5.00 for us Canucks. I hope that is total including postage? LOL.
Nice to see another Canadian here !!
Sheldon


----------



## edman2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Count me in for one. I'll email the details.


----------



## blodal (Feb 14, 2007)

I will take one. E-mail sent.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if Tubby put his name on it then i guess i have too.

Gotta keep up with the tubs....[][][]


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll take one. Size:XXL and Nameon Ward
Let me know when to send the check or PayPal. Either is OK.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 15, 2007)

Me too. Email sent.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2007)

Eric, I sent you an E-mail with my order.


----------



## Tubby (Feb 17, 2007)

[][][][][]

Thanks Pete []

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 18, 2007)

To everyone in the list on page 1, you should have a request for payment in your email.

To the rest of the membership, 1 week remains to get in on this offer.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2007)

Eric, paypal sent thanks for doing this


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 18, 2007)

Eric, paypal sent. []


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 18, 2007)

Paypal sent. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 18, 2007)

Eric, Paypal sent thanks for doing this.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 18, 2007)

Eric, did you ever get the neck sizes???


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 18, 2007)

Our contact was out last week.  I have 2 emails and a voice mail into her so I am expecting a reply early this week.


----------



## Tubby (Feb 18, 2007)

Eric,

Payment sent thru PayPal

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## darbytee (Feb 18, 2007)

Paypal sent. Thanks Eric.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 18, 2007)

Paypal sent, Thanks this will make great gift for my Dad.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Paypal sent. Thanks.


----------



## Czarcastic (Feb 19, 2007)

Eric:
Please provide your paypal info. I sent you an email to order one this morning.
Thanks,


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 19, 2007)

The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and  2xl is 50-52.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 19, 2007)

Any info on neck size????


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 19, 2007)

Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5


----------



## American_and_Proud (Feb 21, 2007)

HI Eric,
I also sent you a PM for one too. Please send me your Paypay info and I'll pay right away. Excellent I was thinking on buying one of these and started looking around. This saves me some time. I am having my name also on it, How many letters can they fit? I PMed with the name "Scott" but could I get it as- 
                                 ~Scott~        &lt; with ~Scott~ centerd over American&Proud
                             American&Proud

                                  ^^^
                               Like that??
If not, then just ~Scott~ will be fine. Thanks Eric.


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 21, 2007)

Eric, Paypal sent.

Thanks, James


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your prompt payment.

There were a few people that had expressed interest and I would like to remind you that I plan to close this on Sunday.  So if you would like to get in on this buy, please send me an email.


----------



## American_and_Proud (Feb 22, 2007)

Any word yet on the embroidery yet? I still want one . Please. Thanks


----------



## American_and_Proud (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Eric, Payment has been paid in full through Paypal.
Thanks for this group buy Eric. I can't wait to recieve my custom embroiderd turning smock! [] It's gonna be COOL[8D]


----------



## MDWine (Feb 23, 2007)

YERP!!!  I'm in!


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a frindly reminder that there are about 48 hours remaining on this group buy to remain open.  

Looks like I will be snowed in this weekend so I will get to emails as soon as possible but I am planning to turn in the basement as much as I can AND post my first pen photo.


----------



## darbytee (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Eric, any update on the turning smocks?


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 4, 2007)

Smocks have been ordered.  They take 2-3 weeks for the supplier to get them to me.  As soon as I receive them, the ones without names will go out and I will post that they have been mailed.  

With names will ship as each piece is personalized by my wife.


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 4, 2007)

What about the ones with Names?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 21, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 21, 2007)

Received an email today that they were behind in production but trying to get our order out the door by the end of the week.  They assure me that Monday should be the latest.  As soon as I get them I will get them out.  Personalized smocks will be out the door no later than April 2nd because I will be away for a week after that.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, Eric!  I greatly appreciate the update...

Chris


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 28, 2007)

Have they shipped yet from the factory ?[?]


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 28, 2007)

I was told that they were shipped.


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 29, 2007)

[] Cool


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bad news - they didn't ship the smocks when they said they were doing so.

Now the good news - I had a sneaky suspicion of this happening so I called again yesterday and talked to someone different.  Our box was sitting in shipping and I had him change the delivery.  

It arrived today and I have to say the smocks are SWEET!!!

All smocks will be out no later than Tuesday but I plan to have all out by Monday.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Eric, Since my embroidery order is kinda "Custon"  No rush needed I know your going out of town, mine can wait till you get back, hope that helps eliminate some of the rush. I'm excited though, but I can wait . Post a pic of one of the real ones if you can. That Tan should look nice.[] Thanks.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Eric for running this GB and putting up with all the headaches that went with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Eric!


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 1, 2007)

All non-personalized smocks made it in the mail Friday.

Personalized smocks are all sewn and should go in the mail Monday unless I get tied up and then they will hit the mail on Tuesday.

Thank you for your patience.  If I run another smock buy, I'll know to set longer expectations.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for your work and a BIGGER THANK YOU to your wife for doing the embroidery, taking care of the baby and dealing with you at the same time[}][][][]


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW thats COOL Eric ! Thanks so much to you and your wife. I can't wait to see it and wear it too![]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks to both of you for the doing this....looking forward to getting sawdust on it.....[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 2, 2007)

Got your email Eric. All the work you and your wife put into this is much appreciated.


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you Eric.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just recieved my smock and it looks great.  Thanks so much, Bob I.


----------



## darbytee (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got mine too. They look great Eric. Thanks. I'm not sure how I missed it, but I didn't realize that they were going to have the IAP logo on them. What a great surprise!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 2, 2007)

<b>_Woo Hoo!!_</b>  I got home today and found my smock in the mail! []


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok guys and girls.  Now we need a 'Show us your Smock' thread or keep this one going with pictures of our gorgeous models.  When I return from vacation, I will post mine.


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 2, 2007)

The rest of the smocks made it in the mail today.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Eric, received my smock today. It looks great. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jscola (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Eric, Got my turning smock today. Looks great. Can't wait to use it.   Thanks a lot for putting in the time & effort to do this for the club members!!                                                   Joe Scola


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone posted a pic of there Smock yet?


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2007)

YEP! Got mine too, very very nice!!  You really want a pic of ME??  or just the smock! []


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 4, 2007)

I just wanted to see what they really look like,IF mine comes today i'll post a pic of it. Thought others waiting would be interested in seeing them also.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 4, 2007)

WooHoo!! my smock finally arrived this morning,I was begining to sweat it as it was one of those that was mailed out Friday and for what ever reason went by way of Feura Bush NY back to IL.[:0] But all is well, it looks great, thanks Eric.[]


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by American_and_Proud_
> <br />I just wanted to see what they really look like,IF mine comes today i'll post a pic of it. Thought others waiting would be interested in seeing them also.


<b></b>Well My Turners Smock just arrived in the mail![]
I am VERY Pleased. Thank you Eric and a BIG Thank you to your lovely wife for doing my Custom Embroidery , She did an EXCELLENT job. Here are a few pics of what they look like in person, Enjoy. []





<br />




<br />




<br />




<br />


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 4, 2007)

Eric, Recived the smock today and its more than I expected,a special thank you to your wife for the extra embroidery I had requested.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2007)

I got mine today, too, and I'm very pleased! Thanks Eric! To both of you.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine came in today, great looking. Thanks again to the both of you.

But i do have a question, how many times did your wife start a conversation with
"if you ever do this again ill....."[][}]

pete


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 4, 2007)

We got ours today, too, and love them.  Thanks very much!


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 4, 2007)

I got mine also it looks great. Thank your wife for me..


----------



## edman2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine came today also. Looks great! Thanks Eric for the hard work and thanks to your wife for the extra touch!


----------



## TexasJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

Eric thanks to you and your wife for the great job.  The guy on the pony showed up here in West Texas today to deliver it and I had to jump him to get it away from him.  []  If you ever do this again please let me know as I would like to have a spare.  Do the make sizes larger than XL?  If I order another I will go a size larger (if they have them) so my fat neck will fit when I zip it up.  Thanks again for all the work.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 5, 2007)

John,
Mine was an XXL so I know they make them.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks a ton...got mine in the mail yesterday!!!

cheers,
Chris


----------



## Czarcastic (Apr 5, 2007)

got mine, too.
Thanks a bunch to you and your wife.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2007)

Delivered today. Thanks...I like it!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Czarcastic_
> <br />got mine, too.
> Thanks a bunch to you and your wife.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 5, 2007)

Eric, I E-mailed you but haven't gotten a response.  Would you send your home address to me when you have a minute?


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Jim,
I think I remember Eric posting that he was going to be gone for a week starting on April 2nd.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm Sorry I missed out on this....Great looking smocks....count me in next time!


----------



## Tubby (Apr 6, 2007)

Eric,

Got mine Yesterday and it is GREAT.  Thanks again for running this group buy.

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## blodal (Apr 6, 2007)

Eric,

Mine came yesterday. Thanks for handling this buy on a great smock.


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 11, 2007)

There has been a LOT of interest in another buy on smocks.  I will run another buy in the very near future (i.e. start in a week or two).


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 11, 2007)

Eric, got my smock in the mail yesterday. Looks great. I'd be interested in another one.


----------



## Fred (Apr 11, 2007)

When you do the next group buy can you advise those of us that post an interest in the smock. I do not often egt to check all the posts here and the way my luck is running these days I would miss out on the next batch. For oyur convenience I am at fwh47@mindspring.com. Thanks for the offering. []


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />There has been a LOT of interest in another buy on smocks.  I will run another buy in the very near future (i.e. start in a week or two).


Hey Eric, hope the vacation was good. Will the next smock have long sleeves? It might be nice to have one of each. Thanks again enjoying mine.[]


----------



## sam4msu (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in.  I was pissed when I saw the first buy and realized that I missed out.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 12, 2007)

Same color?  How about Forest Green?

Chuckie


----------



## JimGo (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in a long sleeve one as well!


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in for one


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> <br />When you do the next group buy can you advise those of us that post an interest in the smock. I do not often egt to check all the posts here and the way my luck is running these days I would miss out on the next batch.  Thanks for the offering. []


Hi Eric,
I agree with the above quote,"Please can you count me in for a short sleeved version next time you run a buy?" Thanks.[]


----------



## Snazzypens (Apr 12, 2007)

got mine thanks. much appreciated. now i may have some clothes with no glue
Toni


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent.  Any customs issues with your 'gift'?


----------



## gketell (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd be in for a couple of "long" sleeved ones.  I actually think 3/4-length would be best compromise of protection from dust/chips and safety.

GK


----------



## ericw95 (Apr 22, 2007)

Been getting a lot of interest to do another smock buy.  I planned to post a new thread with a new buy this weekend but life got in the way so I will post one this week sometime.  It will be its own post and not this thread.


----------



## Snazzypens (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />Excellent.  Any customs issues with your 'gift'?



No problems at all thanks
Toni[8D]


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 2, 2007)

Silly question.  What are the washing drying instructions for the smock???


----------



## LEAP (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnkepka_
> <br />Silly question.  What are the washing drying instructions for the smock???



Hand to wife and say "please", just after handing her a new pen. works for me every time.[]


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 2, 2007)

After so many years I do my own  laundry.   Wife likes (loves ) bleach.  I prefer to keep it blue.  So warm wash or cold??


----------

